# Popcorn ceiling asbestos?



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

My house was built in 1971. Dining room and living room are popcorn ceiling but I can see the joints. Also, there was brick running up the wall when I bought it, the popcorn ceiling was only run up to the brick, leaving about a 6' section of the ceiling with just plain drywall which leads me to believe that the popcorn ceiling was not originally installed. I want to remove the popcorn ceiling is why I'm asking. I feel like they put popcorn ceiling on to cover joints. I know they had to be in the ceiling because my house is wired with aluminum and there is copper running to outlets and switches. I have pictures, any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Test it, it's the only way to know for sure


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not all popcorn used in the 70s had asbestos in it but as Chris stated the only way to know for sure is to have it tested!


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

I guess I was trying to point out that I can see the joints and where it stopped where it met the brick in the living room. I was hoping it would be safe to say it was applied after the fact to cover bad joints and. It when he house wasn't originally built. I know that the brick was added by a former homeowner.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Do your closets have popcorn on the ceiling? They typically get textured when the house is being built but seldom get textured later on.


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

No they dont. It's only my downstairs dining room and living room. The kitchen in between the two also is regular drywall ceiling.
Upstairs is also regular drywall.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While we can't say for certain, it does sound like the texture was done at a later date. Typically all the ceilings [except kitchen/bath] get textured. If I remember correctly, asbestos was banned from residential work in the late 70s BUT they were allowed to use up existing stock. Some say you're safe after the early 80s.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

The O/P didn't state what the popcorn was applied over Plaster ? drywall if it is plaster it most likely contains asbestos.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> My house was built in 1971. .......... leaving about a 6' section of the ceiling with just plain drywall


Sounds like it's drywall to me :wink2:
Even so, the likelihood of the texture having asbestos depends on when it was applied.


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

It was installed over drywall


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

That's what I was questioning kind of, how do I know if it's drywall mud they used to make the texture as opposed to popcorn ceiling? Are their better pictures I can take to help identify? Thank you everyone for their help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Popcorn texture has little round balls in it. It comes in 3 different sizes; fine, medium and coarse. Your first pic looks more like thinned downed joint compound but the 2nd pic looks like it could be popcorn. More pics would help verify.


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you! Will post more pictures this evening!


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

Forgot a wall also had it


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Only once have I ever painted a wall that was purposely textured with popcorn.
It's been awhile since I've painted a popcorn ceiling but your ceiling pics resemble fine/medium popcorn that has been painted multiple times.


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok That being said I'm going to just be safe and assume it has asbestos. 
Rent a lift and hang drywall or skim coat?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Personally I'd scrape and contain the debris, then skim coat. IMO that is less work [not everyone agrees] Basically asbestos is only dangerous in dry breathable form. Keeping it damp while scraping helps keep the dust down although since it's been painted it might not help much.


----------



## Wildbilltoc (Aug 2, 2017)

Yea it being painted is why I was leaning towards drywall but I can isolate a small area and see how it goes from there
Thank you again sir


----------

